# الصعب والأصعب فى الحب هل يستمر هذا !!!!



## Nemoo (11 فبراير 2007)

*الصعب والاصعب فى الحب *

*صعب : أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك  
الأصعب : أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك *

*صعب : أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافه  
الأصعب : أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر . *

*صعب : الوداع في الحب 
الأصعب : أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع  *

*صعب : الفراق في الحب 
الأصعب : أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب  *

*صعب : أن تختار من تحب  
الأصعب **: أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب  *

*صعب : أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ  
الأصعب : أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ  *

*صعب : أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه  
الأصعب : أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه  *

*صعب : أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه  
الأصعب : إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف  *

*صعب : أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب 
الأصعب : فقدان القدره على الحب *

*صعب : فقدان القدره على الحب 
الأصعب : أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره  *

*صعب : أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه  
الأصعب : أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه  *

*صعب : أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه  
الأصعب : أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه  *

*صعب : أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج  
الأصعب : أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج  *

*صعب : أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك  
الأصعب : أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد  *

*صعب : أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق  
الأصعب : أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان  *

*صعب : أن تختار بين أكثر من حب  
الأصعب : أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار  *

*صعب : محاولة إرضاء الحبيب  
الأصعب : أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهوله  *

*صعب : أن يغار عليك من تحب  
الأصعب : أن لايغار عليك مطلقا  *

*صعب : الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه 
الأصعب : أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهم *

*صعب : أن تقتل الحب من قلبك  
الأصعب : أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب  *

*صعب : أن تضحي من أجل الحب 
الأصعب : أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله*​


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى يا مينا على الموضوع ده 
حلووووووووو اوووى ربنا يباركك


----------



## tina_tina (11 فبراير 2007)

حلوين اوى
بس محتاجين حب علشان يتفهموا
شكرا


----------



## veansea (11 فبراير 2007)

عندك حق بين الصعب والاصعب

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

الصعب والاصعب .. موضوع حلو يا مينا .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Nemoo (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم واتمنى يكون نال اعجابكم


----------



## rania-grg (11 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا يامينا.
بالاخص (صعب:ان يجفاك الحبيب لاسباب غير واضحه.....الاصعب؟ان يبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه)


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 فبراير 2007)

كلام جميل ومؤثر ولكن هو فى 
حد يستاهل انه يتحب بهذا القدر

ممكن 

ممكن 
؟؟؟؟

†††††††


----------



## Nemoo (16 فبراير 2007)

فى لانه اكيد فى لانه لو مش فيه يبقى انت اصلا عايش ليه


----------



## twety (16 فبراير 2007)

*ممتااااااااااااااااز*
*فوق الفجمييييييييييل بجد*
*الله ينور عليك يانيمو*
*بجد موضوع روعه ربنا يباركك*
*كلهم احلى من بعض وبيحصل بجد*


----------



## Nemoo (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا تويتى على مرورك وكلامك الجميل ده 

واتمنى يكون عجبك


----------



## ارووجة (16 فبراير 2007)

> صعب : أن تضحي من أجل الحب
> الأصعب : أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله




بجد كلاام روووعة
ميرسي ليك اخي عالموضوع


----------



## merola (18 فبراير 2007)

دا تححححححححححححححفى يا نيمووووووووووووووو


----------



## Nemoo (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اروج  وشكرا  ميرولا  على مروركم وتعليقكم

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## free_adam (20 فبراير 2007)

> *صعب : أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك
> الأصعب : أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك *


 
صعب مووووووووت أنك تحب شخص و هو مش حاسس بشعورك ناحيته 
و الآصعب أن الظروف تجبرك أنك مش تبوح بمشاعرك



> *صعب : الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه
> الأصعب : أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهم *


 
الجملة دي بالذات مش لاقي كلام اوصفه بيها
أيهما اقوي الحب أم الكرامة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thelife.pro (20 فبراير 2007)

صعب اني ما اشارك بالموضوع 
والاصعب اني ما اقلك مشكور من كل قلبي 

سبحان الله جاية على الوجع 
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

:yahoo: :99: :yahoo:


----------



## thelife.pro (20 فبراير 2007)

صعب اني ما اشارك بالموضوع 
والاصعب اني ما اقلك مشكور من كل قلبي 

سبحان الله جاية على الوجع 
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

:yahoo: :99: :yahoo:


----------



## maarttina (20 فبراير 2007)

مش عارفه حاسه ان الاختيارات صعبه اوي بصراحه مش عاوزه افكر لو في موقف كده هختار ايه
بس الموضوع جميل بجد شكرا يا مينا


----------



## Nemoo (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم  وتعبكم وردكم عليا

شكرا بجد


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

*مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*


صعب​: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك 
الأصعب:​ أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك 

صعب:​أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجة لأمر تافه 
الأصعب:​ أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشارة الرجوع من الآخر 

صعب​: الوداع في الحب 
الأصعب:​ أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع 

صعب:​ الفراق في الحب 
الأصعب:​أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب 

صعب:​ أن تختار من تحب 
الأصعب​: أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب 

صعب:​أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ 
الأصعب:​ أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ 

صعب:​ أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه 
الأصعب​: أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه 

صعب:​ أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه 
الأصعب:​ إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف 

صعب​: أن تشعر بالحاجة إلى الحب 
الأصعب:​ فقدان القدرة على الحب 

صعب:​ فقدان القدرة على الحب 
الأصعب:​ أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره 

صعب:​ أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه 
الأصعب​: أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه 

صعب:​ أن يتحول الحب إلى صداقه 
الأصعب:​ أن يتحول الحب إلى عدواه

صعب:​ أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك 
الأصعب:​ أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد 

صعب:​ أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق 
الأصعب:​ أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان 

صعب​: أن تختار بين أكثر من حب 
الأصعب:​ أن لاتجد من يستحق الاختيار 

صعب:​ محاولة إرضاء الحبيب 
الأصعب:​ أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهوله 

صعب:​ أن يغار عليك من تحب 
الأصعب​: أن لإيغار عليك مطلقا 

صعب:​ الاختيار بين الحب ولكرامه 
الأصعب:​ أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما 

صعب:​ أن تقتل الحب من قلبك 
الأصعب:​ أن يحاول الآخرون قتل هذا الحب 

صعب:​ أن تضحي من أجل الحب 
الأصعب:​ أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ايه يا كاندى ده حراااااااااااااااام .......... طريقتك فى التعبير بتمس القلب وبتجيب القلب  .كلمات مثل الرصاص ......بتوجع .........لكن فى نفس الوقت بتطبطب .............ربنا يباركك ويساعدك .


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ولا يهمك ما دونا مهما قريتى كلام زى الرصاص

احنا اقوى منه

ميرسى يا قمر

وربنا يكون معاكى


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كاندي يمكن لاحظتي ان من خلال قصتي السابقة 
اذا بتربطيها مع الموضوع 
بتنربط مع كلمة الاصعب 
ليه يا كاندي 

ليه الاصعب 
هو انا حخلص من الصعب حتى يجيني الاصعب ​شكرا لك كاندي​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

والاصعب والاصعب 
عندما يبقى الطرفين اسيرين لهذا الحب

دا لان فى حاجات كتير فرقت بنهم  وياما ناس كتير فرقت بنهم الظروف

عايزه اقولك يا طونى عصر قيس وليلى وعنتر وعبله انتهى

الزمن اللى احنا فيه ميعرفش معناهم للاسف

الدنيا يا طونى مبتديش الواحد كل اللى هو عايزه

واحنا لازم نشكر ربنا على اى حاجه لانه الوحيد اللى عارف الصالح فين

ربنا يكون معاك يا طونى ويختار لك الصالح​


----------



## thelife.pro (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

احمد الله واشكره على كل شيء 
لكن ............​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ميرسى ليك يا طونى

وربنا معاك

بس قولى لكن ايه تاااااااااااانى​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

السؤال يا كاندي 

ليش الدنيا تركت كل حاجة 
وقررت تاخد الحاجة دي 

ليه هو انا عملتلها ايه 

ليه انكتب علي اوقع بحفرة وما قدرش اخرج منها 
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ليش الدنيا تركت كل حاجة 
وقررت تاخد الحاجة دي 

لان يا طونى ربنا شايف ان الحاجه دى غلط من الاساس

ومش هتستمر وحب ينقذك باقى عمرك

وينقذها هى كمان صدقنى

دى تجربه من ربنا ولازم تتقبلها بشكر لان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير

ويمكن قادم شويه تعرف ان اللى كان بيتعمل معاك هو لمصلحتك مش ضدك

يا طونى دا ربنا احن منه مفيش

انت يا طونى الوحيد اللى لازم تطلع من الحفره اللى انت وقعت نفسك فيها

طونى اى حاجه اعتبر ان ليك اخت كبيره وانا موجوده دايما

بس نفسى مره احس انك سعيد وتعيش حياتك  ومتقفش فى وسط الطريق

ارجع تانى وخد الطريق السليم من اوله  واكيد ربنا مش هيسيبك  طولت عليك معلش​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

انا مش عايز البنت لي 

انا مش رايدها كل واحد بطريقه 

بس ليه حفرح للحزن اللي هيا فيه 

ليه مش لازم ازعل عليه 

الانسان بموت الناس بتزعل عليه 

طيب دي بالنهار بتموت ميت مرة 

مش واجب اني ازعل عليها 

خصوصا بعد اللي كان بينا ​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

كلماتك ليست رصاص 
انها من قلب مجروح يا ولدي انها كلمات مجروح من الحب 
والمجروح من الحب اصعب من المجروح في الحرب
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

صدقنى يا طونى هى لما تتجوز مع مرور الوقت والعشره هتنسى

وهتعيش حياتها

ويمكن مترضاش تقولك علشان تفضل زعلان عليها على طول

الزمن كفيل بانه ينسى الانسان اى حاجه ويداوى جروحه

ربنا معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ميرسى يا يويو على مرورك​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> صدقنى يا طونى هى لما تتجوز مع مرور الوقت والعشره هتنسى​
> 
> وهتعيش حياتها​
> ويمكن مترضاش تقولك علشان تفضل زعلان عليها على طول​
> ...


 

بالعكس يا كاندي 
هي دلوقتي بتقولي انها سعيدة 
وهي عمتحاول تنسى يوم بعد يوم 

بس في موضوع كتبتيه عن الصمت 
وعن لغة العيون 

عيونها ما كانت بتقول غير حرام 
عيونها مليانة دموع وتنتظر مين تنزل على كتفه 

هي بتقول انا نسيت 
بس قلبها بقول لا والف لا 

ممكن الزمن حينسيها 
وانا حفضل معاها لحد ما الزمن ينسيها 

بيوم من الايام سالتني 
رح تتركني 
قلتلها وقت انت بتريدي 

قالت : واذا قلتلك وانا مجبورة 
قلتلها : انا ما بسمع صوتك 
بسمع صوت قلبك وهو اللي خبرني​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

عارف يا طونى مشكلتك انها قدامك على طول

لكن لو بعيده شويه يمكن كان افضل

معلش يا طونى ربنا يسعدها مع زوج المستقبل 

ويسعدك مع انسانه تحبك  ونحبها​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارركك


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ميرسى يا نيو مان على الرد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

99% من المقارنة دى انا عشتها فعلآ بين الصعب و الاصعب 

ميرسى حبيبتى كاندى موضوع هايل كالعادة 

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

ميرسى يا فراشه يا حببتى على الرد

وربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## monlove (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

صعب
: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك 

الأصعب:
أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك 
هو دة الصعب والاصعب
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل دة


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنة بين الصعب و الاصعب*

شكراااااااااا لمرورك يا monlove

وربنا معاك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*الصعب والاصعب*

 الصعب والاصعب



صعب : أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك
الأصعب : أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك



صعب : أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافه
الأصعب : أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر. 


صعب : الوداع في الحب
الأصعب : أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع



صعب : الفراق في الحب
الأصعب : أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب



صعب : أن تختار من تحب
الأصعب : أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب



صعب : أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ
الأصعب : أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ



صعب : أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه
الأصعب : أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه



صعب : أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه
الأصعب : إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف



صعب : أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب
الأصعب : فقدان القدره على الحب



صعب : فقدان القدره على الحب
الأصعب : أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره



صعب : أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه
الأصعب : أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه



صعب : أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه
الأصعب : أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه



صعب : أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج
الأصعب : أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج



صعب : أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك
الأصعب : أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد



صعب : أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق
الأصعب : أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان



صعب : أن تختار بين أكثر من حب
الأصعب : أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار



صعب : محاولة إرضاء الحبيب
الأصعب : أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهوله



صعب : أن يغار عليك من تحب
الأصعب : أن لايغار عليك مطلقا



صعب : الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه
الأصعب : أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهم



صعب : أن تقتل الحب من قلبك
الأصعب : أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب



صعب : أن تضحي من أجل الحب
الأصعب : أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله






:wub::wub::wub:
:wub::wub:
:wub:​


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصعب والاصعب*

thnx begad.. kaman mo2aser w ana 3la fekra 3andy 7agat mn de keter.. bas mosh ba3raf a3mel ( mawdo3 geded ) lesa fe el kesm dah.. i donno why !!!
any way.. good work & go on if u have more plzzz
god bless u
Robert


----------



## dede2000 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصعب والاصعب*

موضوع جميل ومؤثر اوى وجديد
ميرسى على تعبك وعلى مواضيعك الحلوة دى يا بنت الفادى


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك 
الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافه . 
الأصعب: أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: الوداع في الحب . 
الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع . 
*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: الفراق في الحب 
الأصعب: أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن تختار من تحب . 
الأصعب: أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ . 
الأصعب: أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه . 
الأصعب: أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه . 
الأصعب: إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب . 
الأصعب: فقدان القدره على الحب . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: فقدان القدره على الحب . 
الأصعب: أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه . 
الأصعب: أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه . 
الأصعب: أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج . 
الأصعب: أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج . 

*.*.*.*.* 
صعب: أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك . 
الأصعب: أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد . *


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على الموضوع ​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*فعلا حاجات صعبة

ميرسى يا جيلان على الموضوع الرائع دة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

الله يا جيجى كلماات رووووووعه فعلا ........ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*


موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان 
مرررررررررررررررررررسي كتير على الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على الموضوع ​



*ميرسى يا كوكو
ولا ميرسى على واجب*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *فعلا حاجات صعبة
> 
> ميرسى يا جيلان على الموضوع الرائع دة
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*العفو يا حبيبتى
ونورتى خالص مالص*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الله يا جيجى كلماات رووووووعه فعلا ........ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .



*ميرسى يا دونا يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان
> مرررررررررررررررررررسي كتير على الموضوع ​



*ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى 
ومنورة الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك 
الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك* 
*بجد عندك حق كل ده صعب بس بنتحمل كل ده عشان معانا اعظم واحد بيحبنا وبذل نفسه علشانه واحنا كل يوم بنجرح فيه بس هو رحيم علينا وهو الرب يسوع المسيح وميرسي ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kajo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

ياا مواااااااااااضيعك

ماشى يا عم الصعب


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



ناريمان قال:


> *صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك
> الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك*
> *بجد عندك حق كل ده صعب بس بنتحمل كل ده عشان معانا اعظم واحد بيحبنا وبذل نفسه علشانه واحنا كل يوم بنجرح فيه بس هو رحيم علينا وهو الرب يسوع المسيح وميرسي ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على التعليق الرائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



kajo قال:


> ياا مواااااااااااضيعك
> 
> ماشى يا عم الصعب



*هههههههههههههههههههه
بس يا واد
يلا بئى
ومافيش شكرا عالمرور*


----------



## mina_swim (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

الموضوع جامد جداااااا وميرسي يا جيلان علي الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

موضوع رائع 
جيلان
ودمتى بود​


----------



## يوستين21 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



mina_swim قال:


> الموضوع جامد جداااااا وميرسي يا جيلان علي الموضوع الجامد دة



*ميرسى يا مينا عالمرور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع
> جيلان
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى كتيييييييير اوى جدا خالص
فور يور مرورر
منوررررررر*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



يوستين21 قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى
> تسلم ايدك​



*انتى احلى يا حبيبتى
تسلملى يا قمر*


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*الصعوبات كتير والاصعب التغلب عليها 
ربنا معانا ​*


----------



## يوستين21 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



مينا 188 قال:


> *الصعوبات كتير والاصعب التغلب عليها
> ربنا معانا ​*



*ميرسى مينا عالمرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



يوستين21 قال:


> المسيح يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى كتير اوى جدا خالص
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فونتالولو (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

سلام الرب يسوع
الكلام حلو اوي بس متهيلي مفيش حاجه صعبه ولا مستحيله بدام في اراده 
بس ده ميمنعش ان الكلام جميل اوي ويلمس كل جوانب الحياه


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الكلام حلو اوي بس متهيلي مفيش حاجه صعبه ولا مستحيله بدام في اراده
> بس ده ميمنعش ان الكلام جميل اوي ويلمس كل جوانب الحياه



*ميرسى كتير على رئيك وعلى مرورك الجميل
ونورت يا باشا*


----------



## gonees (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع جداااااااااااااااا يا جيلان 
وكلام واقعي جدا


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

فعلا حاجات صعبة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*

gonees قال:



			ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع جداااااااااااااااا يا جيلان 
وكلام واقعي جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*


amjad-ri قال:



فعلا حاجات صعبة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير لمرورك امجد
نوووووووورت الموضوع​*


----------



## فونتالولو (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا جي جي الموضوع جميل اوي بجد الكلامات
 صعب علي العقل 
بس الصعب فهم القلب 
صعب: الوداع في الحب . 
الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع_


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*


فونتالولو قال:



سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا جي جي الموضوع جميل اوي بجد الكلامات
 صعب علي العقل 
بس الصعب فهم القلب 
صعب: الوداع في الحب . 
الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى فونتانلو على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ونووووووووورت الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*الله الله الله على جمال ها الموضوع*
*ميرسى خالص بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*

jojo_ch3 قال:



الله الله الله على جمال ها الموضوع
ميرسى خالص بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى جوجو
نوووووورت بجد​*


----------



## sony_33 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

 فعلا صعب انا افوت المرور على هذا الموضوع
الاصعب ان لا اقول  
شكرا على الموضوع الجامد قوى​


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*


sony_33 قال:



 فعلا صعب انا افوت المرور على هذا الموضوع
الاصعب ان لا اقول  
شكرا على الموضوع الجامد قوى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا على مرورك الى زى العسل
منور والنبى:smile02​*


----------



## emy (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*




> *صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك
> الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك
> *




_ثانكس يا قمر_
_تسلم ايدك_​​​


----------



## جيلان (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اشياء صعب الاحساس بها .................*

*

emy قال:





ثانكس يا قمر
تسلم ايدك​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلمى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*





*صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك 
الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك 

صعب: أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافه 
الأصعب: أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر 

صعب: الوداع في الحب 
الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع 

صعب: الفراق في الحب 
الأصعب: أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب 

صعب: أن تختار من تحب 
الأصعب: أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب 

صعب: أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ 
الأصعب: أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ 

صعب: أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه 
الأصعب: أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه 

صعب: أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه 
الأصعب: إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف 

صعب: أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب 
الأصعب: فقدان القدره على الحب 

صعب: فقدان القدره على الحب 
الأصعب: أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره 

صعب: أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه 
الأصعب: أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه 

صعب: أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه 
الأصعب: أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه

صعب: أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج 
الأصعب: أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج 

صعب: أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك 
الأصعب: أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد 

صعب: أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق 
الأصعب: أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان 

صعب: أن تختار بين أكثر من حب 
الأصعب: أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار 

صعب: محاولة إرضاء الحبيب 
الأصعب: أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهوله 

صعب: أن يغار عليك من تحب 
الأصعب: أن لايغار عليك مطلقا 

صعب: الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه 
الأصعب: أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما 

صعب: أن تقتل الحب من قلبك 
الأصعب: أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب 

صعب: أن تضحي من أجل الحب 
الأصعب: أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

_مشكوووور



​_


----------



## eriny roro (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

اية الكلام الجامد دة
تسلم ايدك
بس اية دة كلة كدة صعب؟ ربنا معاك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

*كلام حزين وجميل جدااا

تسلم ايديك رووكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

جبت المفيد فى الجمله دى ​





> صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك
> 
> 
> الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك​



موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا روووووكى 

تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​​


----------



## viviane tarek (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

*اية يا عم الكلام 
الجااااااااااااامد دة
جااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااااا"
وحلووووووووووووووووو اوى
اوووووووووووووووى
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

*



			الأصعب: أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عجبتنى دى اوى 

واصعب شى انك تلاقى الحب فى زمن المصالح 

مشكور على الموضوع تسلم ايدم ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوووور
> 
> 
> 
> ​_



*ميرسى لمرورك يا تونى 

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



eriny roro قال:


> اية الكلام الجامد دة
> تسلم ايدك
> بس اية دة كلة كدة صعب؟ ربنا معاك​



*ربنا يسهلها بقى :t30:

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا أيرينى

نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام حزين وجميل جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديك رووكي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



kokoman قال:


> جبت المفيد فى الجمله دى ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كوكو على مرورك

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



viviane tarek قال:


> *اية يا عم الكلام
> الجااااااااااااامد دة
> جااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااااا"
> وحلووووووووووووووووو اوى
> ...



*اى خدعة يا فيفيان :ura1:

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل

و منورة الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> عجبتنى دى اوى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك يا أنجى

منورة الموضوع​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

موضوع حلو قوى
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

موضوع جميل يا روكى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> ​
> 
> *صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك *
> *الأصعب: أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك *​
> ...


 

فعلا دي اصعي احاسيس ممكن يحس بيها الانسان
ميرسي يا رووكي علي موضوعك الرائع
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## cuteledia (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

*ايه يا رووكي العبارات الجامدة دي
الموضوع حلو اوي 
تسلم ايدك يا رووكي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

والاصعب والاصعب انك تقول الوادع بسبب الكرامه


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك و حياتك يارب

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: صــ×ــعــ×ــوبـــات الـــحــــ><ـــــب*

شكرا روكى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مايو 2009)

*أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*.. أ صُــع ْـب‘ لـ~ـْح ـُظْـآتُ الْحُ ـُبْ‎ ..



صعب أن تحب شخصا لا يحبكـ.. 
والأصعب أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بكـ..




صعب أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافهـ..
والأصعب أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر ..





صعب الوداع في الحبـ..
ولأصعب أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداعـ..



صعب الفراق في الحب..
والأصعب أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيبـ..



صعب أن تختار من تحب..
والأصعب أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحبـ..



صعب أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ..
والأصعب أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ.. 



صعب أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه.. 
والأصعب أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنهـ..



صعب أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه.. 
والأصعب إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلفـ.. 




صعب أن تشعر بالحاجةالى الحب..
والأصعب انــــك لاتـــج~ـده..




صعب فقدان القدره علىالحب.. 
والأصعب أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدرهـ..




صعب أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه.. 
والأصعب أن يستمر الحب بالشفقهـ.. 



صعب أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه.. 
والأصعب أن يتحول الحب الى عداوهـ..



صعب أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك.. 
والأصعب أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد... 




صعب أن يعود الحب كما كان قبل الفراق ..
والأصعب أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كانـ.. 




صعب أن تختار بين أكثر من حب.. 
والأصعب أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار..



صعب محاولة إرضاء الحبيب..
والأصعب أن يكون من النوع الذيلا يرضى بسهولهـ.. 



صعب أن يغار عليك من تحب..
والأصعب أن لايغار عليك مطلقا..



صعب الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه.. 
والأصعب أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما..



صعب أن تقتل الحب من قلبك..
والأصعب أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحبـ..



صعب أن تضحي من أجل الحب..
والأصعب أن لا تجد من تضحيلأجلهـ.. *​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*


موضوعك راااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد يامرمر 
مش عارفه اقتبس منه حاجه لانه بجد عاجبني كله 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*صعب أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافهـ..*
* والأصعب أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر ..*

*ثانكس يا مرموره*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*الموضوع جمييييل
والكلمات روووووعة 
ثانكس ليكى
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اوى يا مرمر
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمر

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا مرمر

تسلم ايدك

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*موضوع روووووووووعة يا مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



> *صعب أن تحب شخصا لا يحبكـ..
> والأصعب أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بكـ..*


 
*موضوع رائع يا مرمور*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ​
> *صعب أن تحب شخصا لا يحبكـ.. *
> *والأصعب أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بكـ..*​
> 
> ...




*كلهم اصعب من بعض بصراحة*
*بس دى اكتر حجات اثرت فيا*
*ميرسي اوى يا مرمر*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى يا أستاذنا على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك راااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد يامرمر
> مش عارفه اقتبس منه حاجه لانه بجد عاجبني كله
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> *صعب أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافهـ..*
> * والأصعب أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر ..*
> 
> *ثانكس يا مرموره*​



ميرسى يا كوكى على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع جمييييل
> والكلمات روووووعة
> ثانكس ليكى
> وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اوى يا مرمر
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى يا حبى على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع​*



ميرسى يارنون على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمر
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسى يا كليمووو على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووعة يا مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى يا روكا على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مرمور*
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*دايما مواضيعك جميلة جدا وبتمس الاحساس يا مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



stray sheep قال:


> *كلهم اصعب من بعض بصراحة*
> *بس دى اكتر حجات اثرت فيا*
> *ميرسي اوى يا مرمر*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*[/center]



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *دايما مواضيعك جميلة جدا وبتمس الاحساس يا مرمر​*



يا باشاااا دى شهادة أنا أعتز بيهااا 30:

نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى  ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*صعب أن تضحي من أجل الحب..
والأصعب أن لا تجد من تضحيلأجلهـ.. *

*موضوع رائع يا مرمر *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ماريتا (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

_موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

جميل جداااااااااااااا الموضوع الصعب دا يا مرمر 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

جميل قوي يامرمر
شكرا ياافندم علي الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> *صعب أن تضحي من أجل الحب..
> والأصعب أن لا تجد من تضحيلأجلهـ.. *
> 
> *موضوع رائع يا مرمر *
> *ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووووورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​



ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووووورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااااا الموضوع الصعب دا يا مرمر
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​



ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووووورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*



bishoragheb قال:


> جميل قوي يامرمر
> شكرا ياافندم علي الموضوع​



ميرسى يابيشو لمرووووووووورك ​


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*شكرااا أخت مرمر عالموضوع*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: أصعب لحظات الحب..!!!*

*مرسي يا مرمر 

موضوع متميز​*


----------



## mansour (1 يوليو 2009)

*اصعب كــلــمــات الــــحــب*

*صعب أن تحب شخصا لا يحبكـ..
الأصعب أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بكـ..

•° °•

صعب أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافهـ..
الأصعب أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر


•° °•

صعب الوداع في الحبـ..
الأصعب أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداعـ..

•° °•

صعب الفراق في الحب
الأصعب أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيبـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تختار من تحب
الأصعب أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحبـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ
الأصعب أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ

•° °•

صعب أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه
الأصعب أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنهـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه
الأصعب إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلفـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب
الأصعب فقدان القدره على الحبـ..

•° °•

صعب فقدان القدره على الحب
الأصعب أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدرهـ..

•° °•

صعب أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه
الأصعب أن يستمر الحب بالشفقهـ..


•° °•
صعب أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه
الأصعب أن يتحول الحب الى عداوهـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك
الأصعب أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد

•° °•

صعب أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق
الأصعب أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كانـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تختار بين أكثر من حب
الأصعب أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار

•° °•

صعب محاولة إرضاء الحبيب
الأصعب أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهولهـ..

•° °•

صعب أن يغار عليك من تحب
الأصعب أن لايغار عليك مطلقا

•° °•


صعب الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه
الأصعب أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما

•° °•

صعب أن تقتل الحب من قلبك
الأصعب أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحبـ..

•° °•

صعب أن تضحي من أجل الحب
الأصعب أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجلهـ​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اصعب كــلــمــات الــــحــب*



> *صعب أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه
> الأصعب أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنهـ..
> *



موضوع جميل اووووووى يا منصور

ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اصعب كــلــمــات الــــحــب*

*صعب الوداع في الحبـ..
الأصعب أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداعـ..



رائع جدا يا منصور 
​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اصعب كــلــمــات الــــحــب*


جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اصعب كــلــمــات الــــحــب*



> صعب أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه
> الأصعب إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلفـ..


كاعادة متميز في مواضيعك 
و موضوع بجد حلووووووووو اوووووووي و كلماته حقيقية جدا
مرسي حقيقي ليك يا منصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك يا جميل امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2009)

*الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*

*صعب أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك*
*الأصعب أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك*​ 



*صعب أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر نا*
*الأصعب أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر...*​ 





*صعب الوداع في الحب*
*الأصعب أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع*​ 

*صعب الفراق في الحب*
*الأصعب أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب*​ 






*صعب أن تختار من تحب*
*الأصعب أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب*​ 



*صعب أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ*
*الأصعب أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ*​






*صعب أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه*
*الأصعب أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه*​ 
*صعب أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه*
*الأصعب إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف*​ 
*صعب أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب*
*الأصعب ان تمنع نفسك من ان تحب*​ 





*صعب فقدان القدره على الحب*
*الأصعب أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدرة*​ 
*صعب أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه*
*الأصعب أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه*​ 

*صعب أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه *
*الأصعب أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه*​ 





*صعب أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج*
*الأصعب أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج*​ 
*صعب أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك*
*الأصعب أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد*​ 
*صعب أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق *
*الأصعب أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان *​ 





*صعب أن تختار بين أكثر من حب*
*الأصعب أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار *​ 
*صعب محاولة إرضاء الحبيب *
*الأصعب أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهولة*​ 
*صعب أن يغار عليك من تحب*
*الأصعب أن لايغار عليك مطلقا*​ 

*صعب الإختيار بين الحب والكرامة*
*الأصعب أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما*​ 




*صعب أن تقتل الحب من قلبك*
*الأصعب أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب*​ 
*صعب أن تضحي من أجل الحب*
*الأصعب أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*

ميرسى يا مينا على الموضوع 

وعلى فكرررررررررة

توقيعك عاجبنى جدا 

بس متقولش لحد هههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا مينا على الموضوع ​
> 
> وعلى فكرررررررررة​
> توقيعك عاجبنى جدا ​
> ...


 

*ميرسى مرمر نورتينى*

*وعلى فكررررررره سرك فى بير هههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مينا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*



> صعب أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ
> الأصعب أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*



جميل  يا بطل

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مينا ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسى كوكو نورتنى*​ 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل​​*​​
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​





*ميرسى سندريلا نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*



كليمو قال:


> جميل يا بطل
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسى كليمو نورتنى*​


----------



## zezza (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*

واااااااااو حلوة اوى بجد يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و تسلم ايديك على الموضوع الجمبل


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب فى الحب*

*النور نأخذه من المواضيع الجميلة اخي مينا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## dodoz (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الصعب والاصعب*

_




_​ 
_صعب: أن تحب شخصا لا يحبك . _
_الأصعب:أن تستمر في حبه رغم عدم إحساسه بك . _​ 



_صعب: أن ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لأمر تافه . _
_الأصعب:أن يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر إشاره الرجوع من الآخر . _​ 



_صعب: الوداع في الحب . _
_الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع . _​ 




_صعب: الفراق في الحب _
_الأصعب: أن يظل طرف واحد فقط أسير لذلك الحب والحبيب . _​ 




_صعب: أن تختار من تحب . _
_الأصعب: أن تحاول كراهية من كنت تحب . _​ 




_صعب: أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ . _
_الأصعب: أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص الخاطئ . _​ 




_صعب :أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه . _
_الأصعب: أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم سؤالك الدائم عنه . _​ 




_صعب: أن تقع في حب شخص قلبه لا يزال ينزف من خاينه موجعه . _
_الأصعب: إقناعه بأنك شخص مختلف . _​ 




_صعب: أن تشعر بالحاجة الى الحب . _
_الأصعب: فقدان القدره على الحب . _​ 






_صعب: فقدان القدره على الحب . _
_الأصعب: أن تظل مؤمنا بفقدان هذه القدره . _​ 



_صعب: أن يبدأ الحب بالشفقه . _
_الأصعب:أن يستمر الحب بالشفقه . _​ 





_صعب: أن يتحول الحب الى صداقه . _
_الأصعب: أن يتحول الحب الى عداوه . _​ 





_صعب: أن يأتي الحب قبل الزواج . _
_الأصعب: أن يأتي الحب بعد الزواج . _​ 



_صعب: أن تحب أكثر من شخص في حياتك . _
_الأصعب: أن تجمع أكثر من حب في وقت واحد . _​ 





_صعب: أن يعود الحب كما كان بعد الفراق . _
_الأصعب: أن نظل ننتظر عودته كما كان . _​ 








_صعب: أن تختار بين أكثر من حب . _
_الأصعب: أن لاتجد من يستحق الإختيار . _​ 





_صعب: محاولة إرضاء الحبيب . _
_الأصعب: أن يكون من النوع الذي لا يرضى بسهوله . _​ 




_صعب: أن يغار عليك من تحب . _
_الأصعب: أن لايغار عليك مطلقا . _​ 




_صعب: الاختيار بين الحب والكرامه _
_الأصعب: أن تكون مجبرا على التنازل عن أحدهما . _​ 




_صعب: أن تقتل الحب من قلبك . _
_الأصعب: أن يحاول الأخرون قتل هذا الحب . _​ 




_صعب: أن تضحي من أجل الحب . _
_الأصعب: أن لا تجد من تضحي لأجله ._

_منقووووول_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب*

موضوع جميل جداااا
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## dodoz (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب*

_ميررسى لمرورك يا قمررر_
_نورتى الموضوع_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب*

عبارااااااااااات رائعه

شكرا دودوز للموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الصعب والاصعب*



dodoz قال:


> ​
> _صعب: الوداع في الحب . _
> _الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع . _​




*موضوع جميل 
شكرا ليكي دودز
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

> _صعب: الوداع في الحب . _
> _الأصعب: أن ينتهي الحب دون كلمة وداع . _​


حلو اكتير موضوعك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------

